

News.ycombinator software/similar available? - dawson

Is there an open source application available similar to news.ycombinator?
======
ropiku
As far as I know news.yc source code is at <http://arclanguage.org/install>.

Reddit is open source (<http://www.reddit.com/code/>) but it is under Common
Public Attribution License (you need Reddit logo).

~~~
dawson
Okay thank you.

------
dawson
I tried googling and searching HN archive but didn't manage to return any
meaningful results, thank you.

~~~
globalrev
It is not that hard to build yourself.

~~~
dawson
It's just a matter of time tbh--me not having it! = ) Plus maintaining it too,
if it's OS then it's much better for me.

------
sharkbrainguy
It's available as part of the arc language distribution...

<http://arclanguage.org/>

This is an incredibly popular question... something should be put in the nav
maybe

~~~
dawson
Thank you, and agreed.

